# Pear Wood



## davseit (Jan 25, 2015)

I have two fruitless pear trees that need to by trimmed a good deal. There will be a nice sized pile of pear logs that I can use in my offset smoker. My question is, has anyone got experience with pear wood. What kind of smoke does it give off? I have been using mostly pecan and apple wood but really want to know if this pear wood is good for smoking.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 25, 2015)

It will work just fine. It is a lite smoke kind of like apple. I see this is your first post. When you get a chance will you drop by roll call so everyone can give you a proper SMF welcome?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## timberjet (Jan 25, 2015)

Nice sweet smoke. Light flavor but very good. By the way welcome.


----------



## dannylang (Jan 25, 2015)

nothing like the sweet taste of pear wood, and by the way WELCOME, just make sure that you use this wood on food that does not need, a little more smoke flavor. but all in all, it will be fine, you will love it.

good luck

dannylang


----------



## themule69 (Jan 25, 2015)

I did leave out that you need to let it season.

Happy smoken.

David


----------

